

Verizon’s “Six Strikes” Anti-Piracy Measures Unveiled - cyphersanctus
http://torrentfreak.com/verizons-six-strikes-anti-piracy-measures-unveiled-130111/

======
jstalin
All the more reason to route all your traffic through a VPN or SSH tunnel.
It's so cheap these days to get yourself a VPS in Europe or Asia. Comcast (or
whichever ISp you use) will never know what you're doing over their pipe.

I find the best deals on lowendbox.com. Servers can be had for as little as
$15 a year.

